# Sticky  Amstaff, APBT, and the American Bully



## American_Pit13

Ok there are SEVERAL people on this forum most of them new who need to read this and think.

When you join this forum you are looking for help and knowledge about your pitbull. 

Well some don't have an APBT you have a bully. Why would we tell you you have an APBT if you don't?

The Amstaff, APBT, and American Bully are different. I have seen to many people on here just wanting us to tell them they have a pitbull and when we don't they get bad attitudes or say we are picking on them or their dogs.
WE ARE NOT we are simply answering the question you have asked. 
An ambully or amstaff can be just as good of a dog and family companion but to many people are looking for just the titled "pitbull".

If you post things here that are not true we will call you up on it. 
If you are posting about breeding dogs that are rescues or are papered thru bunk registries we are going to say something.
If you are boosting your kennel here and are asking for opinion don't get an attitude when you get them. 

Basically I am seeing to many people posting up for opinions but not wanting the opinions that come back. 

We are not mean people and we would never be rude to someone just because their dog isn't pure or isn't APBT.

We have people on this forum who don't even own any of those breed but other breeds of dogs and they get no trouble from us because they are doing what is right for every breed.



ENJOY YOUR DOG WHATEVER THE BREED

DON'T BREED YOUR RESCUE OR UNPAPERED DOG ( APBR AND REGISTRIES THAT TAKE PHOTOS AND TELL YOU YOU HAVE A PURE BRED ARE NOTHING BUT WAYS FOR BYBS TO MAKE MORE MONEY PRETENDING THEY HAVE PEDIGREED DOGS)

IF YOU HAVE A 80LB-100LB DOG DON'T GET PISSY WITH US WHEN WE TELL YOU YOU HAVE AN AMBULLY.


Everyone is welcome here IF you are here to learn and contribute. We don't argue whos dog is better but we will call your dog as we see it. If you don't want us telling you its and ambully or something other than pit don't ask. Just post up pics and we will tell you how cute he/she is.


I wanted to add this is not to be directed at ANYONE in specific at all. These things are going on all the time just a lot more lately .


----------



## PullDawgPits

:goodpost: 

Stephanie


----------



## NesOne

So what are you trying to say? HAHAHAHAHA j/k. 

Very :goodpost:


----------



## buzhunter

Good post. :cheers:


----------



## hell no they wont go

great point:goodpost: and thank you for making this clear to everyone.

some people here are just too sensative or dont know how to handle what others say but nobody here is going to purposley put you down unless you ask for it.


----------



## Msmith1

i agree with this... I know I have a Ambullies and I love them no matter what people say


----------



## reddoggy

Revise and Edit and Make it a sticky!


----------



## cane76

american_pit13 said:


> Well some don't have an APBT you have a bully. Why would we tell you you have an APBT if you don't?
> 
> The Amstaff, APBT, and American Bully are different. I have seen to many people on here just wanting us to tell them they have a pitbull and when we don't they get bad attitudes or say we are picking on them or their dogs.


Good posting,
It does get weird though,we can tell somebody they dont have a apbt,they have a bully,while the registries will tell them they do infact have a apbt,possably some are registered as all three at once......................


----------



## ericschevy

:goodpost: I was thinking of posting something simalar..


----------



## American_Pit13

cane76 said:


> some are registered as all three at once......................


Yep and that is so confusing to people who are new to all this.


----------



## Taz

now i have been researching apbt and decided on one pics in the other thread. But i almost shyed away from it when i would go to these sites and see over 100# dogs. so i just made sure what i got was pedigeed. alot of sites also say ambullies and there alot of good looking dogs out there just to big for me. but what i dont understand is what the hell makes an ambully. i know there are apbt, american bull dogs, english bull dogs, and even french bull dogs (which are ugly). they way i was under standing it apbt is 60# max depending on blood lines. SET ME STRAIGHT


----------



## strongman_atlas

GOOD POSTING!!! But there are some dsrespectful people on here. I had to call some people out myself for posting disrespectful responses. People have to understand that there is a respectful way to correct others. But to degrade a person's dog is mean!!!! If they say they have an apbt but really have a bully just tell em they have a bully without calling their dog fat, ugly, etc. Give em a lil history on the AmBulls



Taz said:


> alot of sites also say ambullies and there alot of good looking dogs out there just to big for me. but what i dont understand is what the hell makes an ambully. i know there are apbt, american bull dogs, english bull dogs, and even french bull dogs (which are ugly). they way i was under standing it apbt is 60# max depending on blood lines. SET ME STRAIGHT


APBT x AMSTAFF


----------



## cane76

Taz said:


> but what i dont understand is what the hell makes an ambully. i know there are apbt, american bull dogs, english bull dogs, and even french bull dogs (which are ugly). they way i was under standing it apbt is 60# max depending on blood lines. SET ME STRAIGHT


Linebred "ukc" duel registered dogs crossed to a few other"breeds" and then line,inbred again to achieve a disiered asthetic,[extreme's].
That is what a ambully is


----------



## MY MIKADO

Very well said Holly!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully

:goodpost: *This needs to bread before any new members begin posting on the forum. *


----------



## American_Pit13

Awwww a sticky lol.. Thank you guys I really was hoping this didn't step on to many toes and I am glad you guys where feeling the same.


----------



## intensive

why not post pics of each? just a thought..


----------



## American_Pit13

My opinion on what each breed should look like.
APBT- AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIER
















AMSTAFF- AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER
















AMBULLY-AMERICAN BULLY


----------



## bahamutt99

Here's a good site to read about the standards. It doesn't touch on the American Bully, but the AmStaff and APBT are represented.

http://apbtconformation.com/

And here is the American Bully Kennel Club.

http://www.abkcdogs.org/


----------



## Sydney

mmmm....look at that fine specimen of an APBT


----------



## silent water kennel

Hmm, good posting, but is the amstaff en the apbt not the same breed?
In fact the UKC-standard has a lot of similaritys with the AKC-standard en the UKC also registers an amstaff as an APBT. A bit confusing, dont you think so?
It's weird to see how different breedingprograms can be decisive in what breed you have.
I rather have the original standard, en that is to me the ADBA-standaard.:thumbsup:


----------



## lightyear_pitgirl

*buying another pitbull (don't know if it's gonna be amstaff or apbt)*

We are in the market of buying another pitbull and by reading pit13's comment i'm kind of confused. I mean don't get me wrong some of the information was true and useful, but don't they all kinda do the same things as in eat,, sleep walk, and play? Who does not accept amstaff that accepts APBT? That should be the question. So on the lookout for a dog that will please our eysite.


----------



## American_Pit13

lightyear_pitgirl said:


> We are in the market of buying another pitbull and by reading pit13's comment i'm kind of confused. I mean don't get me wrong some of the information was true and useful, but don't they all kinda do the same things as in eat,, sleep walk, and play? Who does not accept amstaff that accepts APBT? That should be the question. So on the lookout for a dog that will please our eysite.


I am kinda confused on your question. We are not saying any breed is better than the other, just that they are bred for different purposes. All are great breeds on their own but it is very hard to tell the difference to someone who does not know these breeds well. The confusion comes from all of these breeds being able to be registered as AMERICAN PITBULL TERRIERS.


----------



## redscarletp3

*ok something i need to get into*

my dog i do belive is bully im not sure she is from gargoyle pits,
but shes only 45 pounds shes not massive shes sleek just got a wideish chest
shes not big or bulkie kinda short but she can run and walk with not really panting(for the first few ball throws across the huge yard, her legs arent set back on her rib cage.... shes cute by my standards, and would like to one day get 1 ONE puppy from her before i fix her and keep her strictly for a pet....

im new to pits and know theres 3 differnt kinds all similiar yet very different
im asking for honest but nice opinions
i have 2 pics of her on my pro 1 my avatar and one just a picture these were takin a few days ago up at the lake.....
her mom is red sable and her dad is bruiser from gargoylepits.com:stupid:


----------



## BedlamBully

I have a Question. Can you dual Register with UKC and AmBully Kennel Club?


----------



## showmeyourtints

BedlamBully said:


> I have a Question. Can you dual Register with UKC and AmBully Kennel Club?


To my knowledge, yes. You can triple register too. ADBA, UKC, ABKC


----------



## d0ggmann

*Was Just Stopping By*

YOU ALL ARE STELL TALKING ABOUT THE SAME THING ON HERE. CAN YOU ALL TALK ABOUT SOMETHING THAT IS MORE INCERESTING THAN AMSTAFF VERSES APBT /THE AMERICAN BULLY.:flush: THE


----------



## Sadie

Wow you sound really bitter! You should love your dog and try to learn as much about him/her instead if being angry. If you actually hit the search button at the top of the screen you'll see that people on here talk about alot more than the apbt vs the ambully. Ignorance is no way to approach any situation. Best of luck to you and your dog:woof:


----------



## reddoggy

SadieBlues said:


> Wow you sound really bitter! You should love your dog and try to learn as much about him/her instead if being angry. If you actually hit the search button at the top of the screen you'll see that people on here talk about alot more than the apbt vs the ambully. Ignorance is no way to approach any situation. Best of luck to you and your dog:woof:


You have no idea... 
Honestly, why wouldn't we be discussing this? It's part of APBT history and future, it's topic pertaining to pitbulls, sounds like proper discussion to me. There are still people coming on here everyday that need to be reeducated on the differences, right?


----------



## Sadie

reddoggy said:


> You have no idea...
> Honestly, why wouldn't we be discussing this? It's part of APBT history and future, it's topic pertaining to pitbulls, sounds like proper discussion to me. There are still people coming on here everyday that need to be reeducated on the differences, right?


I would agree. It's your dogs history! I would try to think of it like being adopted or from another culture and wanting to trace your roots. It's important to know your dogs history. Before I came here I didn't know why you had different versions of what is commonly referred to as a pitbull. Now I am educated on the difference and I am grateful for that. I wouldn't want to be called hispanic if I am italian. There is nothing wrong with owning an ambully if that's what you prefer. You obviously bought that type of dog for a reason right? Something about that structure of dog attracted you to it in the first place. So why are people so hesitant to just accept the differences and embrace them?


----------



## Sadie

reddoggy said:


> Sorry guys, I gotta do this!
> http://www.d0ggmann.com/
> This is totally off subject but I just wanted to point out where atleast one of the PitBull problems is coming from.
> This is a site for his kennel which has not been assembled yet. It has one Dam, no sires, no studs, no contract, no yard info, no pedigrees, and best of all no pups... But there is already a price on the puppies! Even better is the music which goes along with this site, the image that the media eats up is this. So, the reason I REALLY REALLY wanted to point this out is so that y'all who are in the market to buy a dog know exactly what to look for in a breeder you want to steer clear of! Greed and breeding do not go together.


OH god !!!!!! LOL I heard a few seconds of the music and clicked the X button LOL. Now I understand what's going on here. Good Looking Reddoggy. This will help a newcomer most def


----------



## Sadie

reddoggy said:


> Sorry guys, I gotta do this!
> http://www.d0ggmann.com/
> This is totally off subject but I just wanted to point out where atleast one of the PitBull problems is coming from.
> This is a site for his kennel which has not been assembled yet. It has one Dam, no sires, no studs, no contract, no yard info, no pedigrees, and best of all no pups... But there is already a price on the puppies! Even better is the music which goes along with this site, the image that the media eats up is this. So, the reason I REALLY REALLY wanted to point this out is so that y'all who are in the market to buy a dog know exactly what to look for in a breeder you want to steer clear of! Greed and breeding do not go together.


I am also sick of these wanna b's running around with their pitbulls like it's some bad a$$ trophy. And yes this what the media sees and portrays to the public eye. Oh pitbulls are killers they are mean they are a gangster's/street thugs dog. Give me a break. They don't see what we see. The fun loving energetic clown that will do anything to make you proud and please you above and beyond. It just sickens me to see sites like that


----------



## cane76

The pitbull type,as well as the apbt breed are a mixed bag,there is good dogs and bad dogs to be found in all breeds,apbt not excluded.I found out the best way to judge a dog of any breed is not by its pedigree or its race.This breed can go any dirrection the breeder selects it to go,right now its going in a thousand diffrent directions at one time.I guess this has happened alot in history of dog races[breeds].


----------



## Sadie

cane76 said:


> The pitbull type,as well as the apbt breed are a mixed bag,there is good dogs and bad dogs to be found in all breeds,apbt not excluded.I found out the best way to judge a dog of any breed is not by its pedigree or its race.This breed can go any dirrection the breeder selects it to go,right now its going in a thousand diffrent directions at one time.I guess this has happened alot in history of dog races[breeds].


Good Point!!


----------



## reddoggy

I do wanna issue a direct apology to d0ggmann. I think my post about the "kennel" may have sounded like a personal attack and I want to state that it wasn't. I should have been a little more constructive with my critisism.
d0ggmann, I think maybe your eyes are a little bigger than your stomach. Look at all the kennels that are on this site and how they operate. They breed quality, proven dogs and everybody lines up when breedings are scheduled. At one point I wanted to start my own kennel operation, actually not to long ago, and I quickly realized that I was doing everything backwards and I didn't fully understand how to operate. You may or may not have the best intentions in mind, but I urge you to just take a step back and see the big picture. Again, I am sorry if I came off the wrong way and I hope that you do not get angry over this. And thankyou for speaking so kindly of my dogs, your coment was very much appreciated.


----------



## d0ggmann

SadieBlues said:


> Wow you sound really bitter! You should love your dog and try to learn as much about him/her instead if being angry. If you actually hit the search button at the top of the screen you'll see that people on here talk about alot more than the apbt vs the ambully. Ignorance is no way to approach any situation. Best of luck to you and your dog:woof:


is that your dog that you got on here. if not put your pitbull up and let me see your and not that one.


----------



## d0ggmann

*that was the shit man*



cane76 said:


> The pitbull type,as well as the apbt breed are a mixed bag,there is good dogs and bad dogs to be found in all breeds,apbt not excluded.I found out the best way to judge a dog of any breed is not by its pedigree or its race.This breed can go any dirrection the breeder selects it to go,right now its going in a thousand diffrent directions at one time.I guess this has happened alot in history of dog races[breeds].


you have the 1# post and here :goodpost:


----------



## BedlamBully

This is the same argument on every APBT forum. It really gets old. While I have to give props to this forum for handling it in a much better manner than other forums I have been too (I actually started the arguement on PBF, haha Oops) People here are much more respectful of others choices in their type of dogs. It still gets to the point where I feel like I'm in kindergarten again. It boils down to personal taste in a dog, if thats what you want more power to you. As long as you love your dog and care for it and give it the best life you can...then thats all the matters.

there..thats my two cents.


----------



## American_Pit13

d0ggmann said:


> YOU ALL ARE STELL TALKING ABOUT THE SAME THING ON HERE. CAN YOU ALL TALK ABOUT SOMETHING THAT IS MORE INCERESTING THAN AMSTAFF VERSES APBT /THE AMERICAN BULLY.:flush: THE


Can you read? THIS IS NOT ABOUT ANY ONE VS THE OTHER!!!!!!! It is the plain fact that they are different breeds. If you can't understand or except the difference in the 3 breeds fine, but stop your whining, they are different breeds wether you like it or not.


----------



## American_Pit13

lightyear_pitgirl said:


> hit me up because i would like to get a puppy.


This is why we have pups in shelters. People encouraging BYBs just because the dog looks good . What a shame.


----------



## Sadie

american_pit13 said:


> This is why we have pups in shelters. People encouraging BYBs just because the dog looks good to them. What a shame.


:goodpost:


----------



## TCARTER

when people say BYB it brings a picture to me of a person setup on the side of the road selling pups or selling out of a car somewhere. Even a person selling out of there house with no papers or clue how there dogs are bred. 

It doesn't bring to me the person that has done some home work has a clean yard and some good healthy dogs. If they don't get 8 test done on the dogs thats not going to curve my decision on buying the dog.


----------



## Sadie

lightyear_pitgirl said:


> ok american pit 13 why would he be considered a byb and sadie do you just wanna be noticed or something and by the way you told d0ggmann to look up your puppies i tried to and could not find them so how do you look them up? americanpit please comment back because i know what byb stands for but i am not sure what would be considered a byb. thanks


http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/pictures/6974-my-new-babies-8-weeks-old.html

These are my dogs


----------



## American_Pit13

lightyear_pitgirl said:


> by the way you told d0ggmann to look up your puppies i tried to and could not find them so how do you look them up?


SadieBlues Pups 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/pictures/7041-sleeping-babies.html


----------



## American_Pit13

SadieBlues said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/pictures/6974-my-new-babies-8-weeks-old.html
> 
> These are my dogs


lol I was looking for that thread and only found the sleeping one lol..


----------



## Sadie

american_pit13 said:


> lol I was looking for that thread and only found the sleeping one lol..


LOL thanks for looking americanpit:angel:


----------



## American_Pit13

TCARTER said:


> If they don't get 8 test done on the dogs thats not going to curve my decision on buying the dog.


Hips, Heart, and Elbows are the things I like to see tested for in pits.


----------

